# JR Cigar Art



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

The JR Cigar magazine was so wonderful that I just couldn't think of ..... well, I just couldn't go there. So I decided to keep it around for a long time by making myself some cigar art. Thought I would share it with you. What do you think? Turn those old magazines into a masterpiece.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

very cool idea... makes me wanna try it out myself!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool idea! Looks like somebody is pretty good with th x-acto knife.:lol: Inspiring!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Nicely done... wouldn't mind having one of those myself!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful! Nice job. You may be onto something.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

that looks really cool..i may have to steal your idea for my guitar project haha...looks great!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great idea. I might do that with some past C. Aficionado covers.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome! I really like the idea. Gonna have to try it myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it. I want to start collecting some cigar art. I also would like to create something with all of my cigar bands that I have.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great idea.
It would be fun to build the art piece one smoke at a time...select the image...smoke the real deal...add the image to the collage. It would be fun to see how long it takes to build the art piece.
Sounds like another project is in the making....:whoohoo:


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

That's sweet!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats art! Once I save up enough bands I am planning on makeing something.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent! Very cool looking


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Now thats what i'd call extreme recycling!!!:lol:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Now thats what i'd call extreme recycling!!!:lol:


D'Oh! You took my recycling line! :lol:

Good stuff, I'm inspired... Now all I got to do is find some motivation...


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

That is cool! I took a picture of some cigars a while back to blow up to a poster. I think I like that better.

Click to make larger.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Those are both great!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess when I'm bored I can make myself some cigar art from my old Thompson Cigar catalogs...


----------

